# Costco Kirkland Boxed Chocolates



## ada903 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hubby and I just finished a pound box of assorted chocolates we picked up from Costco for $4.97.  I think they are called "American classic chocolates".  We both agreed that they are at least as good as See's candies but only cost a third as much. Either way, if you want fancy chocolates without the expense, I highly recommend them!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 6, 2011)

Just a note for future use.....anything with pricing ending in XX.97 is on clearance at Costco and it has likely been marked down by the vendor who supplies the product.  

So looking for items that are XX.97, if it is something you want, or might be interested in, buy it, because it likely will not be there next time.

Also items marked with a * are currently discontinued and will NOT be restocked.

They are dumping the candy before Valentines Day, costco will not wait until the 14th to lower the price.  They will move it all before then get stuck with it.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 6, 2011)

My spouse works for Costco.  Slight addition/correction to Sandy's post:

Costco items marked with an asterisk on the price card are considered "Pending Delete."  This means that exact item won't be back, but it frequently means the item will be back in different packaging, or somehow changed from the current version.  This is particularly common with food items.  So it could be back in a new size, or as a multi-pack, or something.  And if it's especially popular, it may be back as a "Kirkland Signature" store brand.  In Costco's effort to provide the best pricing on their products, they will often buy out the small manufacturing company, and release the product again under their own brand name.  It's another way they can control the quality of the item.

Seasonal items are marked down early (the .97 cents on the price tag) to move them specifically so they WON'T be around after the holiday they're meant to satisfy.  This is often because something else is on the way in, and they need the floor space for the new display.

But Sandy's point is well taken:  If you see it and want it, best get it now, because the next time it probably won't be there.  Love Costco's "just in time" inventory model.  It keeps me broke, but happy...   

Dave


----------



## ada903 (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh I am so glad I mentioned this, I am going in tomorrow to buy at least a dozen boxes!!! I will have to look on the box how long they sit and get plenty supply! Thanks for the insight!!

P.S. BMW guy, Is that a silver X5? My husband has a silver X5 and I drive a black 740IL.  So now we have three common themes - timeshares BMW's and Costco... Oh wait we are also located in the Pacific NW! Make it four!


----------



## billymach4 (Feb 6, 2011)

Could you imagine a world where Costco built and marketed timeshares. 

We would not have all of the headaches!

Sorry I was having a dream!


----------



## ada903 (Feb 6, 2011)

Maybe we should write to them and suggest that  I would buy in a heartbeat.  I buy my gas, groceries, appliances, electronics, and sometimes clothing from Costco.  My main credit card is Amex Costco, and my house and car insurance are through Costco.  I subscribe to Identity Guard with Costco.  I'll probably buy my coffin from Costco - yes they do sell those too! Why not a timeshare? 



billymach4 said:


> Could you imagine a world where Costco built and marketed timeshares.
> 
> We would not have all of the headaches!
> 
> Sorry I was having a dream!


----------



## geoand (Feb 7, 2011)

ada903 said:


> Hubby and I just finished a pound box of assorted chocolates we picked up from Costco for $4.97.  I think they are called "American classic chocolates".  We both agreed that they are at least as good as See's candies but only cost a third as much. Either way, if you want fancy chocolates without the expense, I highly recommend them!



The real question is "How long did it take the two of you to scarf down that box of chocolates?"


----------



## ada903 (Feb 7, 2011)

Two days 



geoand said:


> The real question is "How long did it take the two of you to scarf down that box of chocolates?"


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 7, 2011)

ada903 said:


> Oh I am so glad I mentioned this, I am going in tomorrow to buy at least a dozen boxes!!! I will have to look on the box how long they sit and get plenty supply! Thanks for the insight!!
> 
> P.S. BMW guy, Is that a silver X5? My husband has a silver X5 and I drive a black 740IL.  So now we have three common themes - timeshares BMW's and Costco... Oh wait we are also located in the Pacific NW! Make it four!



Hi Ada.  It's a white one, actually.  "Arctic White" I think they call it.  Great vehicle.  Every time I think I want to trade it in on something newer, it impresses me again about why I bought it.  Kind of like my Kauai beachfront timeshare...  

I agree - four things in common.  Small world!  

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 7, 2011)

billymach4 said:


> Could you imagine a world where Costco built and marketed timeshares.
> 
> We would not have all of the headaches!
> 
> Sorry I was having a dream!




Nice idea, except that they'd come in packs of three.  Eek!   

But then, if you didn't like it, you could return it.  

Dave


----------



## ada903 (Feb 7, 2011)

I have just picked up a whole large box, which has 14 one-pound boxes in it.  I understand it was a Xmas item now on clearance.  Well I have a plentiful supplies of fancy chocolates now! :whoopie:


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 7, 2011)

Now you have all learned the .97 and * secrets of costco.  Wonder if it will change your buying habits.


----------



## ada903 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'll remember the .97 and the * - that's for sure - it happened before that I wanted to go back and buy the Starbucks gift cards (you would get $100 worth of Starbucks cards for $80), only to find out it had been a seasonal item for the holidays and was no longer available.  Now I'll know thank you Sandy!!


----------



## billymach4 (Feb 7, 2011)

ada903 said:


> Maybe we should write to them and suggest that  I would buy in a heartbeat.  I buy my gas, groceries, appliances, electronics, and sometimes clothing from Costco.  My main credit card is Amex Costco, and my house and car insurance are through Costco.  I subscribe to Identity Guard with Costco.  I'll probably buy my coffin from Costco - yes they do sell those too! Why not a timeshare?



Yes indeed! I do know that Costco sells Caskets, and Urns for your Cremains. Although Costco does have a decent travel site, so for now that is the closest we will get to Timeshares and Costco. 

However I do always look for the nearest Costco when I vacation!


----------



## ada903 (Feb 7, 2011)

You bet!  Every time we land in Hawaii, that's the first stop after picking up the rental car! 



billymach4 said:


> Yes indeed! I do know that Costco sells Caskets, and Urns for your Cremains. Although Costco does have a decent travel site, so for now that is the closest we will get to Timeshares and Costco.
> 
> However I do always look for the nearest Costco when I vacation!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 7, 2011)

Hawaii costcos has some of the best prices for gas on the island.  When we were they in September it was .25 + a gallon cheaper than any other place of the island.

Also prices are the same everywhere, so food court and other items are very good for Hawaii.  $1.50 for hot dog and beverage, you will not find anything that cheap in the islands.


----------



## ada903 (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes, the gas and the food courts are fabulous too.  I consider the food court a splurge because of the nutritional content of the foods, but I am definitely a sucker for those chicken bakes and the very berry vanilla sundae!!








Sandy Lovell said:


> Hawaii costcos has some of the best prices for gas on the island.  When we were they in September it was .25 + a gallon cheaper than any other place of the island.
> 
> Also prices are the same everywhere, so food court and other items are very good for Hawaii.  $1.50 for hot dog and beverage, you will not find anything that cheap in the islands.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Feb 8, 2011)

I really dislike how they display their clothes. They are folded and stacked on wide tables.  You have to dig and dig through piles to try and find the right size.  Half the time I just give up. Having the clothes hung up on rounders seperated by size would be SO much nicer.


----------



## ada903 (Feb 8, 2011)

I know what you mean.  I had to work really hard one time to pull out the right size of jeans.



sun starved Gayle said:


> I really dislike how they display their clothes. They are folded and stacked on wide tables.  You have to dig and dig through piles to try and find the right size.  Half the time I just give up. Having the clothes hung up on rounders seperated by size would be SO much nicer.


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 8, 2011)

Sandy Lovell said:


> Also prices are the same everywhere, so food court and other items are very good for Hawaii.  $1.50 for hot dog and beverage, you will not find anything that cheap in the islands.



I remember taking 3 teenage boys to Costco before we left Maui. We had some time to kill before our flight and they were hungry. I told them I'd buy whatever they wanted at the food court. They loaded up and I saved a lot of $$ over feeding them at the airport!! 

Costco is a great place to find local items....books, food, souvenirs!


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 8, 2011)

ada903 said:


> Yes, the gas and the food courts are fabulous too.  I consider the food court a splurge because of the nutritional content of the foods, but I am definitely a sucker for those chicken bakes and the very berry vanilla sundae!!



I guess those chocolates are also a splurge? Or are they a better nutritional option than the food court? 

They sound delicious and I love chocolate! I'll check out our Costco on my way home from work.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 8, 2011)

sun starved Gayle said:


> I really dislike how they display their clothes. They are folded and stacked on wide tables.  You have to dig and dig through piles to try and find the right size.  Half the time I just give up. Having the clothes hung up on rounders seperated by size would be SO much nicer.



Gayle, it's all about labor costs and the minimal markup Costco charges for things.  Stacking on flat tables is easier to manage than managing how things are hung up.  Even if Costco wanted to spend the labor to have an employee hang everything up, by the end of the day everything would be scrambled up on the wrong hangars or in the wrong size anyway.  If they hung things up, you'd end up paying more for the clothing you'd buy.

It's the same reason Costco doesn't have dressing rooms where you can try on clothes.  It's too expensive to staff and police them.  Theft is higher in stores with dressing rooms.  Costco figures it's cheaper to do a return on clothing purchased that is the wrong size, than to try and sell the right size ahead of time.  It's all about the warehouse shopping concept.   

Dave


----------



## billymach4 (Feb 8, 2011)

sun starved Gayle said:


> I really dislike how they display their clothes. They are folded and stacked on wide tables.  You have to dig and dig through piles to try and find the right size.  Half the time I just give up. Having the clothes hung up on rounders seperated by size would be SO much nicer.



I can live with the issue, the price is right. You can always return an item.


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 8, 2011)

My son & his friend tried on swimsuits right there in the Maui Costco! Not in the restroom, just standing next to the table. They were well covered underneath their shorts (boxers) but they just took off their shorts and tried on some boardshorts before I realized what was happening. 
Very embarrassing!


----------



## JackieD (Feb 9, 2011)

I do alot of my normal grocery shopping there but my husband and kids love going to Costco for the samples.  My husband thinks it's a sporting event trying to visit all the sample tables with the kids (but then they want to buy everything that's sampled).  I don't like going when it's busy on the weekends when most the samples are provided.  I go when it's slow..... I need quiet to roam around  .  I've known about the .97 & * thing for a couple of years and have found some great deals. And a very few times, I was able to purchase the display for another 10-20% off.  I also love getting the flowers for friends or teachers.  They have nice bouquets for $14.99.


----------



## Born2Travel (Feb 10, 2011)

*Maui too?*



Sandy Lovell said:


> Hawaii costcos has some of the best prices for gas on the island. When we were they in September it was .25 + a gallon cheaper than any other place of the island.
> 
> Also prices are the same everywhere, so food court and other items are very good for Hawaii. $1.50 for hot dog and beverage, you will not find anything that cheap in the islands.


 
Does the Costco in Maui have gas?  I don't remember seeing it.


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 10, 2011)

Born2Travel said:


> Does the Costco in Maui have gas?  I don't remember seeing it.



Not currently, but I recently read (I think someone posted a link on TUG) that they will be adding a gas center to the Maui Costco.


----------



## falmouth3 (Feb 13, 2011)

I looked for those chocolates at Costco on Friday.  No luck.  But I did find a 1 lb box of truffles wrapped for Valentine's day.  After I give them a taste test, I may have to go back on Tuesday or Wed. and see if they are marked with a *.97.  Then I'll grab a few.  

Thanks for the insight about Kirkland boxed chocolates.

Sue


----------



## pjrose (Feb 13, 2011)

JackieD said:


> I do alot of my normal grocery shopping there but *my husband and kids love going to Costco for the samples.  My husband thinks it's a sporting event trying to visit all the sample tables with the kids (but then they want to buy everything that's sampled).  I don't like going when it's busy on the weekends when most the samples are provided*. . . .



You might enjoy Scoopie's Costco Rant - I think it's one of the funniest TUG posts ever!  

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=98176


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 13, 2011)

I had forgotten how funny that was. BTW, Scoopy's brewmaster at a microbrew in LV. I wish him well.... Jim


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 13, 2011)

I remember that post, and totally agree with him when you go on a Saturday. Got stuck doing the Saturday Karate run(just down the street from Costco) in the fall. Should have taken the younger one to art class at the museum.

It's much nicer going on the other karate date, Tuesday at about 6pm. Much calmer due to lack of samples. 


I've got one to add to the rant, a grandmother, daughter and granddaughter(about 1yr old). They were blocking an aisle taking a bunch of pictures of the gd. I think they were going to scrapbook about baby's first Costco visit. This of course was on a Saturday.


----------



## ada903 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hahaha, that was a funny post indeed, I read it.  

It reminds me of the time I slowly pulled back out of my parking spot at Costco, with my view blocked by two large vehicles on each side (van and large pickup truck), while a 70 year old grandma drove by like a rocket, and I hit her coming out of my spot.  Of course it was my fault, and my insurance went up astronomically - as a result I switched to Costco car insurance.

Talking about Costco tires, yesterday I just dumped $1,321 (after the $70 coupon and sales tax free!) for changing my tires at Costco.  I am still hurting!!


----------



## JoeWilly (Feb 16, 2011)

*Scoopy*

Jim - thanks for posting about Scoop.  " I had forgotten how funny that was. BTW, Scoopy's brewmaster at a microbrew in LV. I wish him well.... Jim"

I miss his posts and wish him well.


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 16, 2011)

falmouth3 said:


> I looked for those chocolates at Costco on Friday.  No luck.  But I did find a 1 lb box of truffles wrapped for Valentine's day.  After I give them a taste test, I may have to go back on Tuesday or Wed. and see if they are marked with a *.97.  Then I'll grab a few.
> 
> Thanks for the insight about Kirkland boxed chocolates.
> 
> Sue


Sue, 
How were the truffles? I saw them at our Costco today and they looked pretty good. But I really don't need any more candy around the house. I have no resistance when it comes to chocolate!


----------



## falmouth3 (Feb 16, 2011)

LAX Mom said:


> Sue,
> How were the truffles? I saw them at our Costco today and they looked pretty good. But I really don't need any more candy around the house. I have no resistance when it comes to chocolate!



They were OK, but I wouldn't go out of my way to get them.


----------

